# Sticky  Why do I play golf?



## stevel1017

A friend of mine, Joe Jahovits (a fictional character), asked me the other day, why do I chase that stupid white ball around? Why do I invest thousands of dollars, and countless hours chasing perfection? Why do I play golf?
This got me thinking, _why do I play golf_?
I play golf for the physical challenge. I get a great deal of satisfaction when the shot comes off as I planned; the hours of hard work pay off. I play because I don’t need to be a physically big man, or young man, or exceptionally fit man. I am not playing against my opponents, but rather against the course, the conditions, and myself. If I can beat those three I win, at least for today.
I play golf for the mental challenges. Am I mentally tough enough to deal with “the rub of the green” that may befall me, accept the challenges and move on? Am I mentally tough enough to deal with my own shortcomings, when faced with choices, and I choose the wrong shot. I play because it teaches me humility; one day I think I have it, only to find out the next day, it has me. I play for the satisfaction of those days when I can live up to my mental expectations, and maybe just for that day, over come the worst muscle in golf.
I play golf because it’s a gentleman’s sport. In golf, you actually root for the other guy. “Go in the hole.” Get through there.” “Nice shot!” You help your opponent look for his ball, tell him tough break when the putt doesn’t fall. You would never hear a quarterback tell the linebacker “Nice sack, you really nailed me.”
I play golf because of the etiquette of the sport, rake the traps, fix the ball marks, replace the divots, try and leave the course in better shape for the people behind you. 
I play golf because of the integrity of the sport “My ball moved, I call a 2 stroke penalty on myself” In no other sport will a player do this, the basketball player doesn’t say, “I fouled him.” The pitcher doesn’t say, “No, that was a ball”
I play golf because in a lot of ways it emulates life. With all the successes and failures, trials and tribulations, ups and downs, along the way, it is the journey that is the important thing, and not the destination. It is how I deal with it, and not the outcome.
I play golf for the beauty of the surroundings, the manicured grass, the raked bunkers, the stately trees, the bushes and bramble, the wild life that I run across.
I play golf because of the people I meet, the grizzled old war veteran, the young college student, the mother of 3 young kids, the harried businessman, the retired schoolteacher, and all walks of life in between.
I taught my wife this magnificent game so she could know the joy I get from it, and we could share many quality hours together. And we do!


I hope you get the same joy from playing as I do. Feel free to share your thoughts
Steve
PS I'd like to thank my Dad for teaching me this game, as a young lad, and giving me a lifetime of enjoyment!


----------



## 300Yards

Very nice post! Many of the reasons I play are in what you stated..

I nominate that one of Golfforums' greatest posts!


----------



## cbwheeler

I was out playing nine after work Monday evening. There was some moisture in the air and I got caught in about a 5 minute downpour. It was nothing too huge, but was enough to paint the sky with the most beautiful rainbow I've ever seen. It was as bright as can be and stretched all the way across the sky. I walked down the fairway staring at it in amazement only to see another one form right above it, even bigger. They must have been there for 15 minutes at least. It was enough to distract me from making my birdie putt, but I didn't care. I'd never seen anything like it.

If you've never played golf in the rain, get some rain gear and try it. If you don't mind getting a little wet, it's very fun, and can yield some very aesthetically pleasing phenomenons of nature.

Aside from the challenge aspect and all that good stuff, this is one of the main reasons I play golf; being out in the serenity of nature. It's peaceful.


----------



## Topflite_d2

Speaking of rain... I went out last Friday after school and played. The course was wet and it was still sprinkling out. Then Sunday I went and played 36 holes and the last nine it was a down pour so hard I couldn't even see. At that point I was really pi***d at the weather. Although I get back and I add up my score and I ended up getting the best score I ever got on that course. Some of the reasons I play golf are because I like to beat my friends, and I like it because it doesn't make my work as hard as basketball or football. I plan on joining the school's team my freshman year. I would like to thank my neighbor for giving my the clubs I started with.


----------



## Will

stevel1017 said:


> A friend of mine, Joe Jahovits (a fictional character),



I play because out on the course...I dont have to listen to guys like Joe gripe about pointless things...  

Great post in all seriousness though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Foster4

Sticky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinman

makes me wonder, why the heck am i sitting here reading this forum... :dunno: 

oh yeah, cause its dark out!!!
theres always tomarrow... oh wait, tomarrow is my anniversary, DOH... hmmmm, maybe the next day then... 

thanks for the post... i play for many of these same reasons...


----------



## stevel1017

Well Happy Anniversary!
My wife plays (I taught her) so on our anniversary we play


----------



## white_tiger_137

You can't beat getting out on the course by 7:30. Absolutely beautiful. Come to think of it, you can't beat golf either, which is a big part of its appeal to me. 

I love the competition and the head games and the decisions and the long walks inbetween shots when you're up by 1 stroke with 2 holes to play. I love drives that hang in the air forever. I love hitting shots that nobody else would have even thought of. I love the comraderie (sp?) that can only come from playing hundreds of holes of golf together. 

The hotdogs at the turn aint bad either.



Edit: Stickied


----------



## beachbuzzard

What an excellent post. Why do I play?? Because between rounds, all I think about is when is the next time I can go out and try to do better. If I struggled last round, I want to go out and play a good round. If I played good, I want to play even better. And I play for all those reasons listed above. The challenge, being outdoors, the sportsmanship, all of it! 

Is it time to play again yet????


----------



## 373

Along with every reason mentioned here, I play because I can't draw, paint or sculpt. Hitting a good golf shot and appreciating the achievement of a well struck shot is as close to being an artist as I can be.


----------



## beachbuzzard

Yeah, my problem is I sometimes "see" the shot I want to hit in my head, but the end product isn't exactly what I had pictured!!  But the challenge of trying to make those golf shots come out close to what was in my head... now that is the reason I'm ready to go play again!!


----------



## 373

I know what you mean. Sometimes I wonder if my brain and my hands are even connected at all. If I play a bad round of golf, then go home and can't seem to play my guitars decently either, I pretty well KNOW the brain waves are on vacation.


----------



## white_tiger_137

> I play a bad round of golf, then go home and can't seem to play my guitars decently either


That's interesting. I've noticed that too with my drums. But at least with that, there's some level of consistency. I can shoot 73 one day and 83 the next and not think anything of it, but if I was playing swiss triplets comfortably at 180 one day and was chopping out at 160 the next, I'd be pretty upset.

Which is why you stay at the course and hit balls until it's so dark you can't see the pin.


----------



## mstram

cbwheeler said:


> If you've never played golf in the rain, get some rain gear and try it.


Rain gear ?
Mike



DennisM said:


> Along with every reason mentioned here, I play because I can't draw, paint or sculpt. Hitting a good golf shot and appreciating the achievement of a well struck shot is as close to being an artist as I can be.


Hmm, you might not be a Picasso, but if you really want to learn to draw, you might surprise yourself at what talent you have. 

You might find "Drawing on the right side of the brain" 
Learn to Draw: Drawing on the Right Side of the Brain. a very interesting read.

Mike


----------



## Jamin21

mstram said:


> You might find "Drawing on the right side of the brain" a very interesting read.
> 
> Mike


eeww Sounds icky... shouldn't drawing be done on things like paper!? :dunno: 

Most of the reasons I play golf have already been mentioned: exercise, getting outdoors, strategic thinking, looking for balls in muddy creek beds etc...


----------



## marto97

stevel1017 said:


> A friend of mine, Joe Jahovits (a fictional character), asked me the other day, why do I chase that stupid white ball around? Why do I invest thousands of dollars, and countless hours chasing perfection? Why do I play golf?
> This got me thinking, _why do I play golf_?
> I play golf for the physical challenge. I get a great deal of satisfaction when the shot comes off as I planned; the hours of hard work pay off. I play because I don’t need to be a physically big man, or young man, or exceptionally fit man. I am not playing against my opponents, but rather against the course, the conditions, and myself. If I can beat those three I win, at least for today.
> I play golf for the mental challenges. Am I mentally tough enough to deal with “the rub of the green” that may befall me, accept the challenges and move on? Am I mentally tough enough to deal with my own shortcomings, when faced with choices, and I choose the wrong shot. I play because it teaches me humility; one day I think I have it, only to find out the next day, it has me. I play for the satisfaction of those days when I can live up to my mental expectations, and maybe just for that day, over come the worst muscle in golf.
> I play golf because it’s a gentleman’s sport. In golf, you actually root for the other guy. “Go in the hole.” Get through there.” “Nice shot!” You help your opponent look for his ball, tell him tough break when the putt doesn’t fall. You would never hear a quarterback tell the linebacker “Nice sack, you really nailed me.”
> I play golf because of the etiquette of the sport, rake the traps, fix the ball marks, replace the divots, try and leave the course in better shape for the people behind you.
> I play golf because of the integrity of the sport “My ball moved, I call a 2 stroke penalty on myself” In no other sport will a player do this, the basketball player doesn’t say, “I fouled him.” The pitcher doesn’t say, “No, that was a ball”
> I play golf because in a lot of ways it emulates life. With all the successes and failures, trials and tribulations, ups and downs, along the way, it is the journey that is the important thing, and not the destination. It is how I deal with it, and not the outcome.
> I play golf for the beauty of the surroundings, the manicured grass, the raked bunkers, the stately trees, the bushes and bramble, the wild life that I run across.
> I play golf because of the people I meet, the grizzled old war veteran, the young college student, the mother of 3 young kids, the harried businessman, the retired schoolteacher, and all walks of life in between.
> I taught my wife this magnificent game so she could know the joy I get from it, and we could share many quality hours together. And we do!
> 
> 
> I hope you get the same joy from playing as I do. Feel free to share your thoughts
> Steve
> PS I'd like to thank my Dad for teaching me this game, as a young lad, and giving me a lifetime of enjoyment!


Steve I totally agree with 300Yds. This is the best post I have ever read, and thank you for it. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gollfer1

Steve, 

well said. I agree and it was my father that instilled the love of the game. If you have ever watched the tv show, The Actors Studio, you know at the end of the show James Lipton asks the guest what he wants to hear when he first arrives in heaven. My immediate answer was and still is, "Your father and uncle are waiting for you at the first tee.
Gollfer1


----------



## Gibby

The main reason I play golf is because I love the feeling of hitting a perfect shot. And when you try to fix your swing and add an extra 20 yds onto your shot!

Also the 2 players not playing competetively but together is nice, you really want your opponent to do well!


----------



## chiefmasterjedi

I love golf for the following reasons.

When I tee up my ball on the first hole, the rest of the world doesn't exist. All I know is the next few hours is going to be me and the golf coarse.

The feel through the club, hands and arms when you make that perfect contact and the ball just seemingly flies of the club face. 

The sound of the pin when your ball hits it, especially on a crisp, cool morning when all is still and quiet. ( this happened last Friday morning with a 60* lob wedge from around 50yards out )

The two hops and then backspin on a short iron approach. For mere mortals like myself, this never gets old.

The lucky bounce from a slope or tree.

When i'm playing on my own and a foursome lets me play through on a par 3 and i stick the ball within 10 feet of the pin. 4 young boys let me play through last Sunday on a 145yard par 3, I hit a beauty and putted in for birdie. It reminded me of when i was young and me and my brother used to marvel at how good the the adult golfers were at our local club. 

Buying new equipment and trying it out for the first time on the coarse. Add that to playing by yourself and having the first tee time.

The drive home after you just shot your best round.


----------



## 373

chiefmasterjedi said:


> I love golf for the following reasons.
> 
> When I tee up my ball on the first hole, the rest of the world doesn't exist. All I know is the next few hours is going to be me and the golf course.


I seem to remember that line a lot and that's what I miss about golf so much now.

Now that I'm finally going to physical therapy every other day, I'm no longer wondering when I'll play golf again. I know it will be a while because I'M IN PAIN !!!! 

The broken ankle is coming along nicely, but the blown knee is really giving me trouble. It's very unstable. I figure before I go totally nuts, I'll probably put on my orthopedic boot and my knee brace, then go ride around in the cart with my usual partners one of these weekends. It won't be the same connection with the course as Jedi talked about, but it'll be better than sitting around. I haven't noticed Paula Creamer or Natalie Gulbis knockinig on my door to visit...


----------



## King Woods

I got hooked onto golf with my first chip-in some 12 years ago. After you're first made shot from 15 feet out or farther, it's hard not to get hooked. And for the rest of your life, it's a quest to replicate that one moment in time, and create more and more of those moments.


----------



## broken tee

I can relate to a lot of these experiences. I've played in soft hail storms so thick the golf ball was a snow ball by the time it rolled past the hole. rain so heavy the greens were under water, the ball needed a snorkel, the wild life I've seen has been amazing, looking for my ball in the woods. played in wind so strong the ball came back to the tee, mine were worm burners so I out drove everyone. So why do I play this game. I'm among friends on the course.


----------



## broken tee

*why I play golf*



broken tee said:


> I can relate to a lot of these experiences. I've played in soft hail storms so thick the golf ball was a snow ball by the time it rolled past the hole. rain so heavy the greens were under water, the ball needed a snorkel, the wild life I've seen has been amazing, looking for my ball in the woods. played in wind so strong the ball came back to the tee, mine were worm burners so I out drove everyone. So why do I play this game. I'm into frustration, bad language and the fun also I'm among friends on the course.


----------



## Fourputt

I play golf for days like today. 65 degrees, light wind, bright sunshine. A fun group of guys to play with. And achieving my season goal 3 days before the "official" start of the season here in Colorado. 

My only goal last year was to break 80... I shot 80 three times, never broke it. So I made my goal the same for this year... just break 80. So today I shot 76, just 12 days after the course opened for the first time this year, and my 4th time out. 

Now I have to figure out something else to set my sights on... the first goal was obviously too easy.  Maybe try to tie or better my personal best round of 1 over par 73 (played 19 years ago). :dunno:


----------



## Surtees

congrats on meeting your goal rick. I think you should go for the 73 you can do it


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be

I love the feeling of being the first on the coarse on Saturday morning watching the spray off the ball while it rolls in the dew. However some days are not to relaxing. When I have a bad round I feel more stressed than I was before. But I would give up the game for nothing.

Golf rocks:thumbsup:


----------



## Flash

I play because I got hooked on it when I was 8. The feeling you get when you hit a good shot is incredible, the bad shots, ehh, not so good. But it's just an amazing game.


----------



## 373

Flash said:


> The feeling you get when you hit a good shot is incredible


So true. When I'm hitting it well, particularly on the range when there is a more frequent repetition to keep reinforcing the satisfaction, I get this "HIGH" over simply hitting balls as if it was something really important, like a contribution to society.


----------



## Surtees

DennisM said:


> So true. When I'm hitting it well, particularly on the range when there is a more frequent repetition to keep reinforcing the satisfaction, I get this "HIGH" over simply hitting balls as if it was something really important, like a contribution to society.


I agree it feels great to make such a great contribution to society. We could be doing worse things so in away it is a great contribution to society to playing golf. Plus it feels so good when you hit the prefect drive or sink a long putt.


----------



## white_tiger_137

I play golf for days like Thursday. Get up with the sun to skip school go to a match play tourney at St. Ives. 

First and third matches were cake, but the second was epic. That's about as good as it gets.


----------



## 373

I had a strange day on the course last Saturday, but thinking back on it, I wonder if only golf could affect us this way...

I hit the ball better than I have in weeks, (maybe I simply took enough ibuprofen?), but I totally ruined my scoring with some chucked half wedge shots that cost me a couple more strokes as a result. I made a snowman on one of the par 5's after having 60 yards in for a third shot...

The funny thing was, I hit 13 out of 14 fairways and 10 out of 18 greens and went home remembering the good shots for a change. Individually, I hit some shots to brag about, but the scorecard looked like a bowling score!


----------



## 373

Ah ! Twenty minutes until I close the office on Friday... Go home, make some lunch, do some laundry... play my guitars... clean my clubs... lay out clothes for tomorrow morning at 7:44 AM... pray for the rain to miss us... drink a beer and let it knock me out for a 2 hour nap!!!

It's funny, but I really do think about this thread a lot. With some stupid stressful things going on at work lately and with golf being entirely a weekend pastime now, I tend to look at the weekends with more passion than I used to otherwise.

During the summer, our office goes on short hours, 9-3 M-Th and 9-1 on Fri. I used to hit the range or play 9 holes about 2-3 days a week during the summer, but I've not managed a single weekday round this summer. I have added a work related escapism to my list of "Why do I play golf?"

I am the Executive Director of a synagogue. We are open 7 days a week, but my schedule is M-F unless we have a holiday or event on a weekend. So, the weekends, Shabbat, or what most of you would call the Sabbath, has taken on a new meaning. While the Sabbath is supposed to be the day we rest, in respect of God having rested from the creation of the world, with those work related stresses I mentioned, I am finding that nothing more than hitting a little white ball relaxes me more than anything else I can do. I can play my guitars, but I seem to lose interest because there is too much related to my work around my house. I can go to the Everglades with my cameras, but it's a bit too uncomfortable this time of year unless I go at sunrise, so being somewhere way out of sync with my normal day only seems to remind me of what I;m trying to avoid, not that I am there to enjoy myself.

Pretty messed up, huh?

Thank God for golf...


----------



## broken tee

DennisM said:


> Pretty messed up, huh?
> 
> Thank God for golf...


Now, Now Dennis don't be to rough on your self. This is why most Americans are stressed out they don't know how to let go and make time for themselves. Look what you can do; you can relax with a Beer and play the guitar, you can relax with a Beer and Play golf or you and just relax with a Beer but the best thing is you can do this all year long.

Now us northerners or high country golfers can't do most of that all year long. no playing golf, no shorts flip flops or sandles, photography is a yes but but you have to be 14 clubs short of a full set to go outside. you can flatulate and no one will hear it until spring. So make time for yourself and chase that ball! Teachers homework assignment hear me youg man!


----------



## Surtees

broken tee said:


> Now, Now Dennis don't be to rough on your self. This is why most Americans are stressed out they don't know how to let go and make time for themselves. Look what you can do; you can relax with a Beer and play the guitar, you can relax with a Beer and Play golf or you and just relax with a Beer but the best thing is you can do this all year long.



Does anyone think that Bob likes beer?


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> Does anyone think that Bob likes beer?


Only when there is no water and Beer has water


----------



## Surtees

yes Bob whatever you say


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> yes Bob whatever you say


you've been gone to long your come backis "yes Bob, that is what American beer is...WATER":cheeky4:


----------



## Surtees

So I thought about it but I've told you that your beer is water before and I stand by the pervious statement. Just a quick thought I know I started it but maybe we should take this thread off topic as it is quite a good thread with some great replys in it. just a thought


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> So I thought about it but I've told you that your beer is water before and I stand by the pervious statement. Just a quick thought I know I started it but maybe we should take this thread off topic as it is quite a good thread with some great replys in it. just a thought


We're not off topic if you play golf there is a good chance you have a beer, if you're stressed out you play golf and have a couple of beers. A stressed out school teacher plays golf and only thinks of drinking at this late hour. golf is a stress relief and is another reason I play. besides Its fun if you can figure out where I'm going with this


----------



## Surtees

I pretty sure I get where your going.I agree that this is on topic, because beer is a stress relief and so is golf and if you put them together what a great combination. What a great game this is.


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> I pretty sure I get where your going.I agree that this is on topic, because beer is a stress relief and so is golf and if you put them together what a great combination. What a great game this is.


On a serious point about why I play golf; I started playing to honor my Parents who love this game and it got addicting for me late in life after I retired from the military nine years ago at age 50.

I got my grandson involved so he and I get to play, my nine year old grand daughter wants to play now. Even the wife has started with lessons, but she keeps saying she is not ready for the course yet, we are going to play when we retire depending on the money situation, we're feeling the need to drop out of the permanent work force. 

This game has also been very therapeutic, ending on what I think is humorous, because golf is a good stress reliever and I can control the urge to swear when I have behavior problems in my classroom with my troubled kids.

Its a game that keeps you learning and increases your alertness to your surroundings.


----------



## Surtees

Why I play the this game is because you can play a round like I did today only nine holes and have a putter with a mind of it's own trust 3 puts were a good hole. Then on 7 & 8 I two putted which made me feel a lot better and then I come the the 9th I'm about 4.5 metres (14-15 ft) from the hole and stink it in one putt and that make yo walk of the course very happy.


----------



## 373

Other than my serious reasons for playing the game, posted very early in this thread, I also play it to relieve stress. With what has been going on at work, if I didn't hit something in anger that wasn't human, I'd be in jail already.


----------



## Surtees

I know that feeling I've had rounds like that too. I don't know about you though but when ever I really hit a ball in anger it never quiet works as wel as if I was to hit it normally.


----------



## 373

Have you tried picturing someone's face on the ball?


----------



## broken tee

DennisM said:


> Have you tried picturing someone's face on the ball?


Yes,butI don't know what my good friend down under looks like:dunno: besides I'm having too much fun ribbing him on this forum:rofl:


----------



## Surtees

DennisM said:


> Have you tried picturing someone's face on the ball?


Yes I have and trust me that little bob I mean bugger gets hit pretty damn hard. :headbang:


----------



## 373

This is going to be hard. I probably won't be able to play for about 3-4 months, missing the nicest weather of the year!

I have an aneurysm in my abdominal aorta and have been ordered to take it easy, meaning no physical activity what so ever. There will be some sort of surgery in January and a healing period after that.

I guess I'm going to find out how much I miss golf.

Thank God for my guitars to distract me.


----------



## dk91ls

I play because of the fight within. Challenging myself is what is my drive. I drive myself nuts the entire day. That one, maybe two shots that go exactly how they were supposed to are what makes me squirm for the next outing. I used to autocross and that was a challenge of control and keeping a sharp mind for the next turn. With golf, it is just that only a lot longer to enjoy.
My wife enjoys the fact it is a $ amount smaller also.

Words to live by, if she is happy, I am happy!:thumbsup:


----------



## 373

dk91ls said:


> I play because of the fight within.


That's a super quote that explains a lot about us nut cases!


----------



## Surtees

DennisM said:


> That's a super quote that explains a lot about us nut cases!


SSSSSSSSSSShhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh don't let all our secerts out


----------



## 373

Add to my list... I play because I go crazy when I can't.


----------



## Fourputt

DennisM said:


> Add to my list... I play because I go crazy when I can't.


Why do I play golf......... in 40 mph winds? Because I can. Because it was 76° today in spite of the wind. Because it's just fun to meet different challenges on the course. 

Because it's a blast to hit a driver 180 yards into that wind, then from the middle of the fairway, cream a second shot off the deck with the driver and put it dead center and just 20 feet short of the green, on a 400 yard par 4 hole. Then get up and down to save par. Then on to the next hole, par 5 back downwind... hole out a putt from the fringe for an eagle 3. :thumbsup:

Need any more reasons???? 



BTW also made a snowman on a 440 yard par 4 into the wind :dunno: ..... ya just gotta love it.


----------



## shwillkid

Why do I play golf?.....I don't know sometimes, but then it only takes one shot for me to remember. I play golf b/c I am a gamer. I play golf b/c it is so hard. I play golf to try and figure out how to take my range swing to the course. I play golf for the trash talk. I play golf for the excuse to buy new gear. I play golf for the day dreaming while at work. I play for the ....and the....and the.... It goes on and on!


----------



## 373

shwillkid said:


> I play golf for the excuse to buy new gear.


Be careful - LOL... Golfer's Acquisition Syndrome, affectionately known as GAS. Two sets in the closet, multiple dozens of untried balls on the shelves and dozens of old clubs still in the garage for curious reasons why they haven't been thrown away.



shwillkid said:


> I play golf for the day dreaming while at work. I play for the ....and the....and the.... It goes on and on!


I understand that! With us closing down the place where I work, I have so little do all day that I sit and look at resort ads on the computer, repeatedly look at the Edwin Watts, Golfsmith, Golfio, Golf Galaxy, TGW and Golf Discount Store ads all day... I daydream about golf all day. It's about the most productive thing I do lately.


----------



## Surtees

I'm meant to be doing work right now but I idea of golf is soooo much better screw work I wanna play golf!


----------



## custom cluber

I Have a peace from playing golf that few other things give me. Its the smell of the grass the wind in my face and the fellowship of golfers you meet on the course. I sometimes love the course more than the game! Having been a course maintence guy first it taught me to respect what it takes to keep a course in good condition. In general There is no other game like it in the world. C/C


----------



## 373

I like your perspective Custom Clubber.

Something that I found would heighten my senses on the course was reading the book "Golf In The Kingdom" and its sequel. With those books in mind, it's amazing how much more you notice about the course or the environment surrounding the course as you play.

The one exception here is Miami Springs Country Club. It's right across the street from Miami International Airport and with jets taking off every minute or so, it's impossible to put the roar of jet engines out of your head. You might want to smell the roses, but you're more likely to smell burnt jet fuel.

It's a shame really, because Miami Springs is a great golf course with a ton of history going back to the 30's. The course remains basically unchanged since the days when the likes of Snead, Hogan and Nelson walked the fairways in pursuit of the PGA Miami Open that was once played there.


----------



## custom cluber

Hey Dennis, I here you on the jets. I try to enjoy the quiet most courses have to offer. I can't imagine that noise in the back ground. It would be a good place to practice ignoring outside distractions though!


----------



## 373

That's pretty much the thought process that comes up in conversation sometime during every round there.

I'm sitting here watching the Monday final round of the U.S. Open and wishing Mickelson had made the birdie putt on 18 to make it interesting. Duval's play is AMAZING considering where his game went for so many years. I wonder what goes through his mind as he enjoys playing at this level again?


----------



## custom cluber

I try so hard to calm down when I play(being a naturaly high strung person) I can't imagine the open or any televised events, Though I would love to golf for a living. I drove a truck OTR for about 7 yrs and always had my clubs with me. I just got and awesome set of calloway big bertha's(posted the details in the show us your club thread) and haven't got to take them out yet! I'm so excited And I just can't hide it, I'm about to lose control and I think I like it YA YA! lol


----------



## old zeke

I play for the friendships I have made. My best golf budddies are people who I would never had crossed paths with otherwise, and now they are friends who confide together, laugh together, and I feel very fortunate to be able to call these people FRIENDS


----------



## Surtees

I play so I can buy some shinie new toys!


----------



## custom cluber

Surtees said:


> I play so I can buy some shinie new toys!


I like the sound of a good hit of the driver.


----------



## broken tee

I'm with old Zeke and this forum has done the same.:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees

Yes old Zeke does make a great point.
and welcome back C/C


----------



## custom cluber

Hey guys, I've been busy workin and not been playing golf or on the web much for that matter. I am now working on a course and what I love about a course is the morning dew on the greens before their cut, The smell of fresh cut greens, watching the sun rise on the course, and the smell of stail beer bottles in the mesh trash cans at every hole,lol. C/C


----------



## Surtees

you really had me sitting on the 1st tee off with that one thanks! Just close the eyes and pictures it morning dew on the grass not another person in sight only your playing buddies having a laugh before teeing off. The spring sun is on your back. What a perfect start to a day that is.


----------



## 373

I was sent this list earlier this morning. Besides what we have mentioned ourselves, whomever the author of this list is, he pretty much nails the rest.
==============


It's the way the first tee feels, alive with possibility.

It's that feeling, out of nowhere, that comes as you're lining up a putt, letting you know that all you have to do is get the ball rolling and the hole will get in the way.

It's the thump of a well-played bunker shot.

It's nine holes late in the day, when the sun is sinking and the shadows are stretching, showing every bump and roll in a golden light that makes you stop and look around.

It's calling your shot and pulling it off.

It's the eighth hole at Grandfather, the third at Linville and the 14th at Balsam Mountain , paintings with a flagstick in the middle.

It's your Saturday morning game, with a little money on the line and no haggling about the teams.

It's the guys who look like they can't play a lick then spend their days around par, not needing swing coaches, just having a knack for getting the ball in the hole.

It's calling your own penalties.

It's a kid with his bag slung over his shoulder, cap pulled low, hoofing it down a fairway.

It's nipping a wedge just right, having it bounce once and cozy up to the hole the way Sergio does it.

It's a bowl of peanuts and a cold beer at the end of the day, when stories can be embellished, if only a little.

It's the warm feel of a turtleneck in December, the first greening of the grass in March, the thrill of hitting it a club longer in July and greens as fast as the kitchen floor in October.

It's the suntan marks left by your golf socks and shoes.

It's Harbour Town in April, Quail Hollow in May and Pinehurst any time.

It's having the sun behind you and catching a tee shot square, having a moment to admire it as it's framed against the sky.

It's the small but sudden thrill of finding a new Titleist, even if you already have a bagful.

It's the clutch in your throat the first time you see St. Andrews and the never-ending thrill of Amen Corner.

It's the belief that the magic you've found in a new driver will last forever.

It's the scent of salt air, the faint taste of pine pollen on your lips and the glimpse of a gator in a low country lagoon.

It's standing over a 5-footer that doesn't matter to anyone but you and being thankful for the feeling.

It's Tiger on the tee, Mickelson with a wedge in his hand, Nicklaus on the property.

It's the little places with pickups in the parking lot, ragged grass, bumpy greens, worn-out golf carts, yellow range balls and a spirit all their own.

It's the way you practice your swing in the elevator riding down, the way you put an overlapping grip on the rake and the way you see golf holes where others just see fields along the highway.

It's the way tournament golf feels, even if it's just a little club event.

It's the feel of new grips and the shine of new irons..

It's playing with your father, your mother, your brother, or your daughter.

It's listening to David Feherty, Johnny Miller and Nick Faldo explain the game as only they can.

It's the gentle creak of aging muscles in the evening, a good tired.

It's a birdie at the 18th to win the press.

It's having people who understand what's important, whether it's renovating a course or reinventing a local tournament.

It's going for a par-5 in two, trying to cut a corner and that instant when you wonder if the shot is as good as it looks.

It's golf.

And it's why we play.


----------



## Surtees

Yep as above thats why I play nice find Dennis.

About the only thing missing is
That its the mateship on the course you congratulate your mate for a great shot and have a joke and a laugh for the bad shots.


----------



## 373

cindy said:


> love it, and play it.
> there is no reason just love it.:laugh:


Cindy - That's about as purely as it can be put.


----------



## Surtees

Nice and simple cindy I like it.


----------



## Surtees

Another reason I play this game is so that when I am having a average to bad round I can chip in for birdie on a par 3. That was my first chip in ever! I have come close before a couple of times only to have hit the flag and have the ball bounce out.


----------



## Fourputt

Why do I play???? 



Why not? :dunno:


Or as a buddy of mine used to say... "I can't dance, and it's too windy to throw rocks." 

Might as well play golf.


----------



## FrogsHair

I play because I still can. I have been playing this game for a few decades, and the game of golf just keeps me coming back, because no two rounds are ever the same. Always something new to try and figure out. Getting that little white ball in the hole can be an adventure some times. I also enjoy all the different folks I meet on a golf course. Since I travel quite a bit, I get to golf quite a few different courses, which also means making many new acquaintances.The game keeps me younger at heart.


----------



## broken tee

I play for Mom and Dad and I play to always be one stroke better than the last time, it's me agaist me.


----------



## Heathens

WOW man, I thought that was a great post, thanks for those great words and positive affirmations. Being pretty new to this game These words have added to the reasons why I started playing.


----------



## broken tee

Thank you I appreciate your kind words. Join us often eveyone here is a golf partner:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees

Welcome to the forum Heathens this is a great game and it keeps on giving us more reason to come on back.


----------



## R-Savage

Great Thread. Great read. Well it is Monday morning. Off to work I go.


----------



## Rocko

*Tried new swing*

Had a pretty good round of golf today for the first time out this year . I have been reading these tips from this site ( http://bf502duzn2a3cx9dqwn9cw6m8u.hop.clickbank.net/ ) and it worked out fairly well . I still think the best action is to get tested by a pro and he will recommend you the right stiffness for you swing , my dad did this and his golf game has improved dramaticlly. Check it out if you don't have the time or money to get tested by a pro , but if you have the time defintly get your swing tested and you will see great results.


----------



## 373

Welcome to the forum Rocko.

I've been thinking about this thread some lately. Being unemployed for a couple months now, (I've actually never been unemployed before), golf is an escape from the drudgery of a job search, the false, perverted posturing of face to face networking and the frustration of applications that don't lead to interviews on jobs I would be perfect for.

By comparison, I don't think I will ever look at golf as frustrating ever again.

Even my wife has noticed. She says I seem much happier for hours after coming home from playing golf. As such, regardless of the financial hardships my unemployment has led to, being able to play at least once a week has remained a priority in our budget. She looks at it as mental health maintenance.

Needless to say, I don't disagree and I look for other ways to make a contribution to the good of the household as long as it can't be with a paycheck. I guess I married the right woman. She knows me too well.


----------



## broken tee

:thumbsup:Listen to your wife Dennis she knows what's best for you


----------



## Surtees

Sounds like a good thing Dennis. You are right as frustrating as this game can be at times 99 times out of 100 I walk off the course more relaxed then when I stepped on to it.


----------



## Iceman778

I play golf because it’s a gentleman’s sport.


----------



## broken tee

Iceman sometimes we forget this; *G*entlemen *O*nly *L*adies *F*orever


----------



## Cajun

I play golf because it puts me in the company of people like this.

Davis calls penalty on himself, gives up shot at first PGA win - Devil Ball Golf - Golf Blog - Yahoo! Sports


----------



## Surtees

Yes that is what true sportsmanship is! Top play to him. It's like play walking off when they know that they are out in cricket.


----------



## Iceman778

i dont play but love to watch it


----------



## PierreSA

I play golf for the love of being outdoors,the buddies I play with and the HUGE challenge that the game of golf is.It is definately a stress reliever and a bit of excercise if you walk the course and then, Oh yes there is the fun part also.


----------



## jasminejones

I play golf because I want to get out of the house and my wife. Hahaha. Just kidding!
I love golf because it can trained me on some things, like concentration, self discipline and more.
That's the first and biggest step of chasing perfection. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumic

I never really thought about this question. I like the fact I'll be able to play well into old age. I like driving golf carts  I like the fact that you have to go for the lowest score, not the highest. You have to really direct your shots and plan everything out. It's all about concentration and focus.


----------



## KrudlerAce

*For The Love Of The Game*

Great Post!

I play golf for much the same reasons. For the mental challenge and for the comradery and hanging out with mates. It's great to be out in the fresh air and sunshine with friends and even better when you hit that perfect shot and watch it sail out into the distance.

You have never got this game figured out and I believe that's why it keeps bringing us back to play it time and time again. It's an ongoing challenge and that drives us to keep trying and trying.

Regards


----------



## Camilla

Aw! That is a lovely post. It reminds me of the values my Dad had - he's gone to the big golf course in the sky. He was going to teach me, but he never got around to it. Shame, I just have to muddle on. Thanks for the almost poetic words.


----------



## Camilla

That's where my friend Carol is going wrong, I TOLD her it was not like a pub quiz, that you play for the lowest score, not the highest. She's a bit thick. But seriously, I have not got very far myself. I am still getting some training. Love it when the weather is fine. But here in the UK, you never know.


----------



## Surtees

there are just so many reason to play. Its a new game everytime you play even at the same course


----------



## archiebrown

Great post you have here. I can say we have similar reasons why we play golf. I also love the challenge, a chance of being outdoors, the camaraderie, and because of the excitement it brings. Whenever I have my California golf vacation, it makes me interact with the nature which always makes me feel at ease. Being with family and close friends while playing golf is making it more worthwile.


----------



## morediscountgol

*there are too many reasons to play golf*

I play golf sometimes, and now try to play it more regularly,There are too many reasons that why i like to play it.


----------



## sbooker

I play golf because I find it relaxing. At the same time, it's competitive. I like the way it allows you to play against other people, but ultimately, their game doesn't directly impact yours. Most sports pit you against others, and their game directly impacts yours.


----------



## lindaguoli

*I like playing golf, and join me please.*

I play golf because I want to get out of the house and my husband. Hahaha. Just kidding!
I love golf because it can trained me on some things, like concentration, self discipline and more.
That's the first and biggest step of chasing perfection.


----------



## falcon1959

*Peace*

I tend to enjoy the peace that you can get on the course. I am lucky as I can play during weekdays and as a result the greens are not as crowded as they can be at weekends.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Wow!

That's a difficult question to answer

I love beating my handicap. I love a long straight drive. I love an iron that sticks next to the pin, and I love rolling in a long putt. I love the banter with the guys on the course, it is cruel at times :laugh:. And then there is the beer fuelled autopsy afterwards, mixed with several games of snooker.

My only unfulfilled ambition in golf is Club Champion but I guess an old fat crippled 52 yr old is unlikely to shoot a couple of gross 66's in one day. Mind you I don't think I'll be shooting a gross 66 any day anyway .


----------



## DanGlen

I play golf because it's the greatest game ever invented, and it captures my mind, my focus, and my imagination. In a way, it's a tremendous escape for few hours. No matter how I play, I always want more. Sometimes I drive to a golf course just to look around. I guess I love every aspect of it.


----------



## BARACUDA

The beer cart? Ha just kidding (??) but on a more serious note.....no matter how bad one of us plays on a certain day each of us have a handfull of shots that just keep us coming back. Its like the equipment companies are paying the gods to 'keep us interested'. I cant tell you how many times I have wanted to quit (and how many times I actually did) but had those few unbelievable shots that brought me back time after time! Fellowship is another big reason I play. Some of my best memories with friends will always be on the golf course growing up!


----------



## Doug Green

Great post! Thanks for sharing your reasons in appreciating the game we all love to play.

It also made me wonder why do I play golf. The first thing that came into my mind is that I love golf. I enjoy playing it and having a good walk on the greens running after that white ball. That's enough reason for me to play to good game and reward myself another day to play and do it even better.

Fore!!!


----------



## Doug Green

Golf is an interesting game for me. Not only do I get the chance to play at great courses, I get to have a good exercise by going after that little white ball. I just love playing and I'm still dreaming of achieving what Tiger did.


----------



## Daisy

*Why do you play golf?*

Today,I read a passage about the reasons why do you play golf.

So ,ladies :rofl:and gentlemen,why do you play golf?

Firstly,I play golf because I believe it can help me keep healthy.I play golf because I want to get joy from playing golf.

Secondly,maybe the reasons you play golf are similar to mine.Maybe you have some other reasons to it.

Last but not the least,I want to collect some reasons as much as I can .

I sincere hope you can give me a favor/:laugh:


----------



## Daisy

enhong said:


> The main reason I go to play is that I want to make friends with the people play golf.The golf players are always treated as rich group, so I want to join it.
> Am I right?


Dear,I firmly think you are right.Nowadays,friends are very important for our life.When we are sad, we can ask for help,and when we are happy,we cab share joy with them.
So ,I think you are right.:thumbsup:


----------



## mikefjohnson

I play because I absolutely love the game. I play to challenge myself and spend time with friends. I play for that next great shot!


----------



## Daisy

BARACUDA said:


> The beer cart? Ha just kidding (??) but on a more serious note.....no matter how bad one of us plays on a certain day each of us have a handfull of shots that just keep us coming back. Its like the equipment companies are paying the gods to 'keep us interested'. I cant tell you how many times I have wanted to quit (and how many times I actually did) but had those few unbelievable shots that brought me back time after time! Fellowship is another big reason I play. Some of my best memories with friends will always be on the golf course growing up!


I strongly suggest you should not give up.
In no case should you give up


----------



## Iris

beachbuzzard said:


> What an excellent post. Why do I play?? Because between rounds, all I think about is when is the next time I can go out and try to do better. If I struggled last round, I want to go out and play a good round. If I played good, I want to play even better. And I play for all those reasons listed above. The challenge, being outdoors, the sportsmanship, all of it!
> 
> Is it time to play again yet????


 Thank you .I am very happy you will enjoy this post.


----------



## Chris_D

I play golf because it's just fun to play with family and friend. AND the golf clubs are a really good conversation piece. I was at a friends and he said that on Test Freaks they said Razr Hawk is an amazing club so he bought it.I usually lurk on various forums to see what others say but I also visit the site he mentioned more often now.


----------



## phil brown

I love to play because you meet like minded people on the course, total strangers at first but at the end of the round you can laugh and joke with them as if you have known them all your life and actually look forward to meeting them again. I think any mid to high handicap player should join a society. Once in there, it is a personal battle between you and the others that shoot around your scores and this can rally spur you on to better results. I stopped playing for ten years or more but now, I am back to around what my handicap was back then, 10. 

Yesterday I was playing a local municipal course in Merseyside ( Hoylake ) I met a very nice lad called Buddy. He was an American fighting his game all the way round lol. The Ryder cup was safe in my hands at the end of the round:laugh: Really enjoyed the company and we both played some good shots. That to me is why i play golf.


----------



## tim184

Play Golf America Days are designed to create an overall greater involvement in the game of golf and offer something for all ages, levels and genders. Whether you are an avid golfer, an old golfer, a new golfer, a junior golfer or someone who has never touched a club but dreams of the day they can play like Tiger Woods


----------



## JadeS

I play golf because of my BF, he once told me intoit and started loving it myself so now I'm a golf player as well

how to download music from YouTube
video to mp3


----------



## tim184

I love the etiquette inherent in the golf game. There's so much respect. You don't stand in your opponent's line of sight, you rake bunkers, you replace your divots/holes in the ground after you've played. You praise good shots. You don't make noise when other people are playing. You attend the flag/pull it out for your playing partners. You show respect for the course and for others. No other sport has such levels of respect, and I'll include cricket in this. It's not so much a part of the fabric of the game, right through to the highest level. In no other sport can you call a penalty on yourself, and the pros do.


----------



## Jasonking

I play golf as it is a good training ground for life. You can go out and have a great day or you can play the worst game of your life. You never know what to expect but you are always hoping for the best. Golf teaches you to deal with all your emotions, disappointment, joy, adversity, anger, luck and happiness. You meet all sorts of people and Golf is a friend for life. I always say that when you want to do business with someone play 18 holes of golf with them, their true colors always shine through. If they use a foot wedge on the golf course they wont get any of my business. When things are rough in real life there is nothing more comforting than getting back to the course and enjoying nature at its very best where everything comes back into perspective.


----------



## BritneysBestBet

Tinman said:


> makes me wonder, why the heck am i sitting here reading this forum... :dunno:
> 
> oh yeah, cause its dark out!!!
> theres always tomarrow... oh wait, tomarrow is my anniversary, DOH... hmmmm, maybe the next day then...
> 
> thanks for the post... i play for many of these same reasons...


hah couldn't agree more. Just wanna hit the links but its actually so hot here!


----------



## fmk123ster

*Great thread says fmk123ster*

I couldn't agree more its such a great game. I play because it's a passion and I love to share that passion with good friends and great family.

Frank


----------



## JazMajor

i got into golf accidentally... well sort of. the first time i set my foot in a golf course was when my boss asked me to accompany his visiting client to play golf since he'll be running late to the golf course. i felt stupid that time ... 
anyways,,, so the story went on.. after that day, my boss would always ask me to come and play with him. I didn't know exactly if the reason he asked me come with him is to show how good he is and how painfully i try to play like him.... 
from then on.. i get to play golf... do i love doing it?... i liked it a lot now and i think i'm a better golfer than my boss now


----------



## Surtees

does your boss still ask you to play now that you beat him?


----------



## JazMajor

oh yes he does! he in fact he invites me more often. he tells his friends that i'm his student and I learned a lot from him... gah!... honestly i feel more like a jerk


----------



## broken tee

I wounldn't take his comments as an insult, you don't want to end up pushing a broom at minimum wage do you? Play his head game and kick his ass on the golf course. Like the forum we sometimes neeedle one another but its all in fun and that is what golf should be FUN. just my $.02


----------



## 373

I play golf because I seem to have some subjective desire to get caught in thunder, lightning and rain. :dunno:


----------



## Sam Snead

Its the challenge that draws me to the game. You hit that "perfect shot" and you want to hit it every time. You are kind of chasing it in a way. I will always love the challenge that the game brings but I will always hate it too. Golf is a love/hate kind of game.


----------



## JazMajor

broken tee said:


> I wounldn't take his comments as an insult, you don't want to end up pushing a broom at minimum wage do you? Play his head game and kick his ass on the golf course. Like the forum we sometimes neeedle one another but its all in fun and that is what golf should be FUN. just my $.02


Thanks for the push broken tee. You are absolutely right. The fact that I'm learning golf and I am able to play this "luxurious" sport for free is a big privilege for me. Now I look at it as a big opportunity to be good in this sport. Not everyone gets to play golf for free!
I am actually loving the game more now... especially when I am able to make a perfect shot (that's according to my boss). Nevermind his bullying comments - I kept in mind it's part of his ego. Just keep on playing, enjoy and take advantage learning and playing at the same time


----------



## Harrison

Very nice post and very good reasons of playing golf. I don't play golf but I like so much to watch golf matches.


----------



## Josphy

*Great!*

Great post for me! I like to play golf, too! After reading this post, I have deep feeling from golf!


----------



## timpa

Really great post man!

Awesome, I believe a whole lot of people playing golf shares your thinking when it comes to this!

Tim


----------



## Msand

Love the original post! I play because it is a constant challenge, but also for many of the reasons stated here already too.


----------



## tips4golf

I love to play golf. It is not only a sport, it is a strategic game which needs to combine your brain, body, and strength to complete the game.


----------



## 373

Very well put tips4golf. And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Apastue

I think sometimes it takes just one good shot in a round to make you want to play again. It could be the worst round of your life, but that one shot keeps you craving more!


----------



## Rothenfield

Apastue said:


> I think sometimes it takes just one good shot in a round to make you want to play again. It could be the worst round of your life, but that one shot keeps you craving more!


Yes, I would have to agree with that. That one immaculate drive; that golden pitch near the pin; that long putt to make par or better. I’m a new but older golfer, and I’m not sure why the heck I am putting the time and money into trying to be competent in this game for. But; ever since that annoying thought of a golf ball sailing onto a pristine green somehow got lodged into my brain, I haven’t been able to think of anything else. God Help Me!


----------



## golfsport

*golfsport*

Hi,
Golf for me is a great non-impact exercise. A big yard or around 4 miles which is a good walk. It’s not advisable that golf is the only exercise you partake in as you’ll certainly need some anaerobic exercise such as running or swimming to get your heart rate up. But the good thing is that as you play more golf and you want to improve you’ll start taking your exercise away from the course more seriously. Golf can relax your body physically, mentally and emotionally.

Thank you.


----------



## johnny

*why do i play golf golf*

I want to share it with you ! From what I can tell there's a difference in the loft of all these clubs. They almost feel like a blade and on your downswing you can see the blade attacking the ball. The other thing I noticed about these clubs is you can feel their weight. They feel extremely smooth when hit correctly and when you miss the sweets pot...well...you're going to feel it. However, try not to see that as a bad thing. The feedback these clubs give from miss-hits is extremely helpful !
I bought the steel shafted version online for under $500. 
Share Reason :1.cheap. 
2.quality.(when it touched with the price) 
3.free shipping.(i found it is the only one store with free shipping global) 
4.Discount coupon.


----------



## ShaneC

I play becuase it tooks away some of my stresses and it's something that I can do it all by myself!


----------



## UNNDERGROUND GW

I got my wife into golf...then just talked my son into it. Its a great sport to spend time with the family....always a laugh


----------



## 373

UNNDERGROUND GW said:


> I got my wife into golf...then just talked my son into it. Its a great sport to spend time with the family....always a laugh


I'm always envious when I see families enjoy playing golf together. My wife was taking lessons when she got pregnant with our first child. She never went back to the game once parenthood interrupted our lives. She has so many other interests now, I know she will never take up golf again.


----------



## golforever

Nothing in the world like seeing a sunset or a sunrise on a golf course. Heaven on earth I say!


----------



## xgstour

Uhh female golfers along with the sunset and a lovely green. Pretty good reason don't you think?


----------



## cynthia

Steve I think your story is a nice story. You seem like a very nice person. Steve what do you think of a women playing golf?


----------



## cynthia

I'm sure the pretty green and a female golfer can make a very nice setting, however the golf pretty green is all opened land so with that in mine. I don't think it would be a good idea. (smile)


----------



## stevel1017

Cynthia, I taught my wife to golf, we play almost every weekend together (weather permitting)
<brag> she is the 2007 Ladies Club Champ at our country club /brag


----------



## TonyEdward

I have read your story. I very Like your story, because Your story like mine. Can we be a friend to play golf? mind to intro friend?


----------



## AlexAtRadical

Well said! I love that golf is such a gentleman's sport. It's played with integrity, honesty and respect.


----------



## Judy1

stevel1017 said:


> A friend of mine, Joe Jahovits (a fictional character), asked me the other day, why do I chase that stupid white ball around? Why do I invest thousands of dollars, and countless hours chasing perfection? Why do I play golf?
> This got me thinking, _why do I play golf_?
> I play golf for the physical challenge. I get a great deal of satisfaction when the shot comes off as I planned; the hours of hard work pay off. I play because I don’t need to be a physically big man, or young man, or exceptionally fit man. I am not playing against my opponents, but rather against the course, the conditions, and myself. If I can beat those three I win, at least for today.
> I play golf for the mental challenges. Am I mentally tough enough to deal with “the rub of the green” that may befall me, accept the challenges and move on? Am I mentally tough enough to deal with my own shortcomings, when faced with choices, and I choose the wrong shot. I play because it teaches me humility; one day I think I have it, only to find out the next day, it has me. I play for the satisfaction of those days when I can live up to my mental expectations, and maybe just for that day, over come the worst muscle in golf.
> I play golf because it’s a gentleman’s sport. In golf, you actually root for the other guy. “Go in the hole.” Get through there.” “Nice shot!” You help your opponent look for his ball, tell him tough break when the putt doesn’t fall. You would never hear a quarterback tell the linebacker “Nice sack, you really nailed me.”
> I play golf because of the etiquette of the sport, rake the traps, fix the ball marks, replace the divots, try and leave the course in better shape for the people behind you.
> I play golf because of the integrity of the sport “My ball moved, I call a 2 stroke penalty on myself” In no other sport will a player do this, the basketball player doesn’t say, “I fouled him.” The pitcher doesn’t say, “No, that was a ball”
> I play golf because in a lot of ways it emulates life. With all the successes and failures, trials and tribulations, ups and downs, along the way, it is the journey that is the important thing, and not the destination. It is how I deal with it, and not the outcome.
> I play golf for the beauty of the surroundings, the manicured grass, the raked bunkers, the stately trees, the bushes and bramble, the wild life that I run across.
> I play golf because of the people I meet, the grizzled old war veteran, the young college student, the mother of 3 young kids, the harried businessman, the retired schoolteacher, and all walks of life in between.
> I taught my wife this magnificent game so she could know the joy I get from it, and we could share many quality hours together. And we do!
> 
> 
> I hope you get the same joy from playing as I do. Feel free to share your thoughts
> Steve
> PS I'd like to thank my Dad for teaching me this game, as a young lad, and giving me a lifetime of enjoyment!


great! "I play golf because it’s a gentleman’s sport. "


----------



## dawolf

Great post, steve1017! I play golf for fun and sometimes it helps forget my worries and release stress. Life has been so rough to me so I let it all out with each swing. After that, I would feel good and I even get to meet new friends in the course.


----------



## broken tee

*Good friends and fond memories*

I play to remember the times I got to play with my parents, plus I'm hooked on the game. The forum is also a great place to share knowledge, debate and to have fun with the friends you make here. I am a little whacked out in my humor during the winter months or days that I can't play. So, I come up with short stupid stories about my friend down under. We've never met face to face but we have good fun bashing each other.


----------



## jamesleo629

I play Golf bcoz i love playing golf since childhood when my father used to take me to golf course along with him.


----------



## amyfriedberg

I play golf because I gain new friends (aside from having the health benefits). I can say that the Golf is very friendly game which gives players a chance to have a conversation and enjoy each others company while playing.


----------



## rotarygolf

I like to play because its my passion.


----------



## rotarygolf

jamesleo629 said:


> I play Golf bcoz i love playing golf since childhood when my father used to take me to golf course along with him.



So you are familiar with golf. Is your father a golf player?


----------



## 373

I think if you enjoy golf and your parents got you started, you give them credit. If you aren't enjoying it, maybe you blame them... I dunno...

In my case, I was about 5 or 6 years old when I started going to weekend children's clinics at Seneca Golf Course in Louisville, Kentucky. The pro at the time was a good friend of the family, a wonderful man named Joe Lally. Joe was very ahead of his time, (it was the mid 50s), in that he believed a child deserved to learn the game properly, starting with the rules and etiquette, then progressing to learn how to play and enjoy themselves. He made time for kids to be on the course and made recommendations to their parents how they could keep us learning and interested.

A lot of that was simply, take your children with you.

My mother played then. My father didn't start until late in life. Mom would get a pull cart so I could caddy for her and little by little, I learned how to use what I learned about my manners on the course because she made sure I didn't get in the way, make unnessary noise or offend her friends she played with.

When Joe saw I was there with her a couple afternoons a week, he cut down a 7 iron and gave it to me to carry in Mom's bag. When nobody would be held up, I was allowed to hit a ball here and there on the course. Later on, I got a little putter and that's when I realized THIS GAME IS HARD!!!

A good friend wanted to do what I was doing and his mother started taking him along. Then, I had a playing partner at the times us kids could be alone on the course. (Joe would send us out with one of the employed caddies to keep us out of trouble)

It's nearly 60 years later now and while I was never able to convince my children to be serious about the game, my 5 yr old grandson asked for and got golf clubs and lessons for Hanukkah. My daughter and her family live in Eagle Ridge, a very nice golf community in Gilroy, California. Little Zach has had his first lessons and I understand he wants to bring his clubs with him this Sunday when they come to visit for the holidays. Needless to say, I'm THRILLED.

I sometimes wonder how people my age got interested in t he game when as children, we were so stifled from anything other than being seen and not heard. I was one of the lucky few to have known someone like Joe Lally. Without him, I wonder if I would have taken up the game at all.


----------



## edricwage

Well written, very efficient and brilliant!


----------



## bbender

I play golf because I can't sing...ha!


----------



## WOLF56

I play golf because i got to old for Hockey (field)
and as a shift worker it was a game that gave me exercise and i could go for a walk alone if i wish ,
although don;t think i have ever played 18 without meeting up with a stranger now friend .


----------



## iamczar

I play golf thinking that I can get rich.. but realized that I am spending more money into the sports. I envisioned about the pro players that I will never be anywhere close to their status... next to impossible.. LOL Reality kicks in and I just play golf to have fun with friends and continue my daydreaming.


----------



## Joanna

I have met some of my nearest buddies from taking up golf. You invest around 4 time during a day so it's a great probability to meet new individuals and get to know them. Players are usually satisfied individuals and love to discuss their family and lifestyle. You'll fulfill a lot of exciting figures and individuals you wouldn't normally fulfill elsewhere in the world of lifestyle.


----------



## edricwage

*Golf Vacation Packages*

Very inspiring post. You made me realized how good the sport really is. Before I thought the game is for luxurious purposes only,but made me think now how this game could change you as a person. GOOD JOB!


----------



## kelzzy

Although this thread is over 6 years old, it's still very cool. Nice job to the OP, if he's still around.


----------



## stevel1017

Yep, still here and thank you !!!


----------



## Spike

I play because I am addicted to every aspect of this amazing game. It truly is a beautiful gift to play a round of golf.;-)


----------



## Ernie Dimeo

You have mentions many of the reasons for which I play golf.


----------



## Bradford

*You play golf...*

First of all thanks for your post.I also love to play golf.I play golf because with the help of golf we are the witness the perfect amalgam of well-maintained water bodies and green field.


----------



## Lamster

I'm looking to learn to play because my best friend plays


----------



## stephensafar

The reason why I play Golf are many but few are:
1. The slow pace of the game which is relaxing for me atleast because I like to go the things a bit slow
2.The strategy of choosing the proper club and proper swing, measuring the distance, minimizing strokes and being mindful of weather conditions makes golf a sport that requires a keen mental game.
3. The time to play a full round of golf requires 18 holes, which makes for at least a four hour game. This makes for plenty of time to enjoy the company of you golf partner.


----------



## 373

Welcome to the forum Stephan...

I like your reasons. Some might be leery of hearing a player likes the slow pace, but I understand. The thought processes to play our best are generally slower than the pace of life at work, so golf is a really great escape from the daily grind.

You bring up a good point when you mention 4 hours with friends on the course. As hot as it is here in Miami during the summer, I find myself playing 9 more frequently and 18 less frequently. I'll be 66 in a couple weeks and the intense heat sometimes turns an 18 hole round from fun into torture. The simple fact golf is structured in two 9 hole games makes it an effective release even though I might not spend 4 hours on the course.


----------



## stephensafar

Thanks @Dennis for your Warm Welcome and appreciating my points.Hope we will have a nice time here sharing tips and views with each other....


----------



## johnniewalk

Playing Golf is a passion


----------



## rarebirdies

You make many valid points that I agree with in your post. Well done :thumbsup:


----------



## Overthehillman

Golf is both relaxing and challenging. A bad day on the golf course is better than any day at the office.


----------



## lvancraeynest

When I first started caddieing I had some interest in golf, but with each loop I wanted more and more to begin to play the game. I have since taken advantage of the opportunity to golf on weekday afternoons and hope to play more as I get more opportunities to.


----------



## yaozza07

I so addicted that I even need to watch golf even during commutes.


----------



## 373

yaozza07 said:


> I so addicted that I even need to watch golf even during commutes.


LOL - I have to admit, that's sort of a new one. I've heard stories about Japanese trains broadcasting PGA tournaments on tv sets built into the cars so riders could watch the Masters. I don't know if they do it for more tournaments.

And welcome to the forum...


----------



## Stretch

I Have only played twice this year and that is really sad... I love to play as it is great to be out in the fresh air on a Sat morning with my buddies trash talking each other, making small bets on this shot and that shot, joking about this and that and not even thinking about that four letter word (work).

Looking forward to the middle of the summer when I get to play with my son. He loves the game and we have a blast playing together.
Good quality time together.


----------



## [email protected]

*Early Start*

Myfather introduced me to the game when I was 7 years old and I loved it right from the start. Caddied and played a lot as a youngster, so it quickly became a part of my life. Have been playing for 68 years now and hope for many more.


----------



## Golf Expose

stevel1017 said:


> A friend of mine, Joe Jahovits (a fictional character), asked me the other day, why do I chase that stupid white ball around? Why do I invest thousands of dollars, and countless hours chasing perfection? Why do I play golf?
> This got me thinking, _why do I play golf_?
> I play golf for the physical challenge. I get a great deal of satisfaction when the shot comes off as I planned; the hours of hard work pay off. I play because I don’t need to be a physically big man, or young man, or exceptionally fit man. I am not playing against my opponents, but rather against the course, the conditions, and myself. If I can beat those three I win, at least for today.
> I play golf for the mental challenges. Am I mentally tough enough to deal with “the rub of the green” that may befall me, accept the challenges and move on? Am I mentally tough enough to deal with my own shortcomings, when faced with choices, and I choose the wrong shot. I play because it teaches me humility; one day I think I have it, only to find out the next day, it has me. I play for the satisfaction of those days when I can live up to my mental expectations, and maybe just for that day, over come the worst muscle in golf.
> I play golf because it’s a gentleman’s sport. In golf, you actually root for the other guy. “Go in the hole.” Get through there.” “Nice shot!” You help your opponent look for his ball, tell him tough break when the putt doesn’t fall. You would never hear a quarterback tell the linebacker “Nice sack, you really nailed me.”
> I play golf because of the etiquette of the sport, rake the traps, fix the ball marks, replace the divots, try and leave the course in better shape for the people behind you.
> I play golf because of the integrity of the sport “My ball moved, I call a 2 stroke penalty on myself” In no other sport will a player do this, the basketball player doesn’t say, “I fouled him.” The pitcher doesn’t say, “No, that was a ball”
> I play golf because in a lot of ways it emulates life. With all the successes and failures, trials and tribulations, ups and downs, along the way, it is the journey that is the important thing, and not the destination. It is how I deal with it, and not the outcome.
> I play golf for the beauty of the surroundings, the manicured grass, the raked bunkers, the stately trees, the bushes and bramble, the wild life that I run across.
> I play golf because of the people I meet, the grizzled old war veteran, the young college student, the mother of 3 young kids, the harried businessman, the retired schoolteacher, and all walks of life in between.
> I taught my wife this magnificent game so she could know the joy I get from it, and we could share many quality hours together. And we do!
> 
> 
> I hope you get the same joy from playing as I do. Feel free to share your thoughts
> Steve
> PS I'd like to thank my Dad for teaching me this game, as a young lad, and giving me a lifetime of enjoyment!


I try to learn golf but in this COVID-19 situation can go out I practice in my home with hole .


----------



## Fahad

Golf Keeps Your Weight Down: A set of game roaming occupies 1500 calories and holds your weight down. Thusregardless of how severely you play you win! Golf Reduces Stress, (or for the time) and expands your mental ability, innovativeness, and critical thinking ability, which are all positives!


----------



## Jan

Welcome to the Golf Forum @BernieFay!


----------



## Terry899

I am just trying to enjoy the game. After years of tears and hissy fits, winning , throwing away prizes by going ob on the 18th, fighting with my old man etc etc
I learnt one thing - don’t take it or yourself as a golfer too seriously , it’s the only way to truly enjoy it.
Enjoy the walk, the scenery, the chat and those perfect moments of symmetry where you connect beautifully with a drive, watch the lovely draw in the knowledge it’s gonna run for miles on the links track. I just love it!


----------

